# La Boheme DVD Advice?



## AriaQueen85 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm showing La Boheme this semester during my college music history class (non-Music majors). I'm doing some research on the best DVD performances of La Boheme, but I can't find much written by musicians. I've heard the Pavarotti/Freni San Fransisco recording is one of the best. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? DVD versions you've seen that you like? Thanks in advance!


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Giacomo-Pucci...ef=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1270007468&sr=8-3

"In 1989 when this production was taped, Luciano Pavarotti and Mirella Freni had already enjoyed long, distinguished careers. In other words, they were considerably older than La Bohème's romantic young couple, Mimi and Rodolfo. If you find this consideration important, it might be wise to skip this Bohème and invest instead in the bright, youthful, and energetic Sydney Opera production or the visually striking 1998 Metropolitan Opera production."

Yeah, the Sydney Opera would be my pick for the best La Boheme on DVD, with the 2008 MET a close alternative. There are issues concerning the crappy acoustics of that Sydney Opera house, but the "bright, youthful, and energetic" production is a real winner, so too is the very strong cast which both looks and sings the parts extremely well. Rodolfo and Mimi are not blockbuster roles and I am yet to hear anyone sing those 2 roles badly, so there's no need to drool over Pavarotti/Freni.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

AriaQueen85 said:


> I've heard the Pavarotti/Freni San Francisco recording is one of the best.


My opera DVD collection is still in "infant stage," but _I_ found the SF _Bohème_ satisfying.

Here's the _Penguin Guide_ take on the matter...



> Recorded in 1988, The San Francsico Opera production with Pavarotti and Freni offers a traditional production ny Francesca Zambello, with the great tenor at his peak as Rodolfo and Freni still a tenderly moving Mimi, even though the voice is not a pure and even as it has been. She rises spendidly to the challenge of the big moments, though...Sandra Pacetti as Musetta is bright and characterful, and Gino Quilco as Marcello and Nicolai Ghiaurov as Colline are both excellent.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the Freni/Pavarotti DVD also. I also love the recent Villazon/Netrebko movie.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi

I think your audience might enjoy the Villazon/Netrebko movie.

http://www.amazon.com/Boheme-Film-Anna-Netrebko/dp/B002Q9MZF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1270065181&sr=1-1

It sounds pretty good - the singing from the leads was recorded on set and not in a studio. Visually the production is beautiful and the characters look the part and can act (I have a slight prejudice against Pavarotti on both those counts).My kids (14 and 7) have both seen that version and love it. it's a traditional production so if the historical context is important it works on that level too,

My second choice would be this lovely ardent version from Australian Opera with deeply committed and charming leads and an interesting production - a real young person's opera:

http://www.amazon.com/Giacomo-Puccini-Boh%C3%A8me-Luhrmann-Australian/dp/B000G1ALH0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1270065181&sr=1-6


----------

